#ubuntu-qt 2020-01-08
<lubot> <mitya57> Qt 5.14.1 is expected on January 21st, 5.12.7 ~ at the end of January
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2 It looks like more and more people start wanting newer Qt. What are your reasons to prefer 5.12?
<fvogt_vps> Note that 5.14.0 has some issues with scaling being totally broken and the "fix" planned for 5.14.1 breaking in other ways (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415421)
<ubottu> KDE bug 415421 in general "[hidpi] Inconsistent font size with certain apps such as Kate, KWrite, Konsole" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<mitya57> But it looks like https://codereview.qt-project.org/c/qt/qtbase/+/285351 should fix that?
<lubot> <RikMills> [05:40] <jaheikki3> RikMills: Hi. No concrete plans yet but as earlier .2 release will be released ~ 1-2 months after .1 So I would estimate QT 5.14.2 should be out ~ mid March … For info ^^, when I asked about 5.14.2 on qt-releases
<lubot> <mitya57> First half of March should be fine for us. Not sure for the second half, that depends on exact date, on my time and whether we will be given a FFe.
<lubot> <RikMills> Sounds like mid march was tail end of that estimate. However, Qt schedules!!!!! 😆
<lubot> <mitya57> In any case we can ship 5.14.1 + backported fixes.
<lubot> <mitya57> I think I will start preparing 5.14.1 in Debian experimental in any case, then we will have time to decide.
<lubot> <RikMills> Sounds like a plan :)
<lubot> <RikMills> Plasm 5.19 will depend on Qt 5.14, so Kubuntu needs that is we are going to have any chance of providing backports (even in a PPA)
<fvogt_vps> mitya57: The linked diff is a no-op on Plasma, so I doubt that... Reverting 121692e5408561f486cad5cd170ac8bcd2557eb2 might help
<mitya57> fvogt_vps: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415421 was closed, so it would be nice to have Qt bug for tracking.
<ubottu> KDE bug 415421 in general "[hidpi] Inconsistent font size with certain apps such as Kate, KWrite, Konsole" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<fvogt> mitya57: There are multiple, I'll link them
<mitya57> Ok, thanks!
<fvogt> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-80967 and https://phabricator.kde.org/D26185 and https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-80919
<fvogt> I'll link the latter one in the bug report
<mitya57> Both QTBUGs are P1: Critical which is good, let's hope there will be a proper fix.
#ubuntu-qt 2020-01-09
<estan> glad to see that 5.14.1 in 20.04 might still happen \o/ (and happy new year :))
